
XAML Edit and Continue - mjgoeke
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/04/06/ui-development-made-easier-with-xaml-edit-continue/
======
mjgoeke
I'm really happy to see microsoft implementing this feature. A couple years
ago at work I created a tool to do this within a single (Caliburn Micro) WPF
app. We called it the Dynamic View Reloader. It basically intercepted calls to
caliburn micro's ViewLocator and either fell back to the default
implementation, or Xaml Parsed the (sanitized) xaml for the view. The results
felt rather magical and was a huge productivity boost for visual/layout
changes. I've been hopeful since that microsoft would make that sort of
feature a priority. Apparently today is the day, bravo.

